# 2013 Nissan Rogue AC Clutch replacement



## Dallasbutterfly (Aug 16, 2016)

Has anyone replaced the clutch and bearings on a 2013 AC compressor? Do you have to pull it all apart or can you do it with out having to disconnect the compressor? Is there any place where I can find the instructions on how to do this?:|


----------

